# Thor



## KingdomBlade (Apr 30, 2011)

Thor was good. It's certainly great visual wise, nice pacing, an interesting script, however it suffers from the predictable cliches of superhero movies. It really isn't it's fault that you could figure out nearly the entire gist of the plot from the beginning, it's good-minded and consistent enough to be forgiven. It's also a pitch perfect set-up for The Avengers. 3/4

It's so wrong that I thought Loki was a lot awesomer than Thor. It's probably due to the fact that a spear is cooler looking than a hammer and cloning is cooler than thunder. Another, Loki's story is cooler than Thor's. You can't help but feel the villain is always cooler. (like Venom is so much cooler than Spiderman or like Joker is cooler than Batman)


----------



## Ikki (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm gonna go watch it in an hour. It's nice to know it's OK at least.


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 1, 2011)

Planning on watching it, but Fast Five is of more priority so I'll wait for that one to release here. Which is on Thursday.


----------



## Deleted User (May 1, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> Thor was good. It's certainly great visual wise, nice pacing, an interesting script, however it suffers from the predictable cliches of superhero movies.



I actually thought it managed to nicely avoid a few clichés that plague cinema at this moment. For example, notice how Thor actually has to do SOMETHING RESPONSIBLE and gives up his designated love interest for the greater good. A lesser movie would have a fake-out moment where it seems like they're never going to see each other again, but then OOOH deus-ex-machina, everything's fine


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 1, 2011)

I'll probably just see it this weekend with friends. It doesn't come out until Friday.

Thor seemed like one of the more dated superheroes. Really, I think the only reason they're doing a movie for him is so he can be in the Avengers. But I really don't know, superhero movies have been getting pretty good lately.

I have more hopes for Captain America though. He's pretty dated as well but the trailers for the new movie look better than Thor.


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 2, 2011)

TheWakkatic said:
			
		

> I actually thought it managed to nicely avoid a few clichés that plague cinema at this moment. For example, notice how Thor actually has to do SOMETHING RESPONSIBLE and gives up his designated love interest for the greater good. A lesser movie would have a fake-out moment where it seems like they're never going to see each other again, but then OOOH deus-ex-machina, everything's fine


Actually, that's reserved for The Avengers. They HAD to make it like that so they have some sort of backdrop for how Thor's going back and stuff. That's also the point of the scene after the ending credits.


Spoiler



The one with Nick Fury was talking to Loki's secret spy on Earth.


----------



## Domination (May 2, 2011)

Thor was great. I thought the special effects were pretty good, makes the battle scenes so much more awesome. Thor has always been one of my favourite heroes. He's so fucking badass.

Plus they had Walk from FF's latest album, what a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Ikki (May 2, 2011)

I watched it and found it very, VERY "meh"
It's really predictable indeed and I actually found some special effects to be kinda mediocre for a 2011 movie.

The acting was pretty good, the script was nothing special, the effects were mediocre at times, the ice effects were cool though ("cool" eh, eh? kill me).

I'd give it a 4/10 but's that's mainly because I was expecting something different or interesting when I was going to watch a super-hero movie.


Also, watched it perfectly in 3D with no glasses. Because that's how lame cinema 3D is.


----------



## notmeanymore (May 2, 2011)

You guys are so lucky. US doesn't get Thor until the 6th, and all the versions available for pirating are poor quality cams. :/


----------



## Ringo619 (May 9, 2011)

better than i thought i accepted  it to be, tho i did't get the ending  was his brother good or bad??


----------



## Ikki (May 9, 2011)

Ringo619 said:
			
		

> better than i thought i accepted  it to be, tho i did't get the ending  was his brother good or bad??


Neither. He was an idiot.


----------

